# pregnant and can't get rid of D!!!



## runs001 (Jul 12, 2004)

Hi Heather,I've been coping w/IBS (usually D) for about 15 yrs -- fairly mild in the last decade. Am now 14 wks pregnant and having chronic D (mild, thank goodness) for the last 3 weeks. In the past I could resolve a bout by eating rice for a few days, but I am concerned about forgoing the fetus-necessary nutrients (protein, vitamins, etc.) and so have been trying to do a modified rice diet. The D is better but not resolving. Your recommendations? I guess if absolutely necessary I could eat a pot of rice & a pound of white-meat chicken a day, but I'm concerned about the fetus not getting everything s/he needs....BTW, I am taking Precare prenatal vitamins (my dr. was hoping the calcium, which constipates patients, would fix my D but no such luck). Also, could the raging hormones be exacerbating the D? Thanks -- ...com is great, BTW!


----------



## Heather Van Vorous (Oct 2, 2001)

Hi, and congrats! Yep, hormones can definitely affect IBS, and pregnancy can affect the bowel movements of women who don't even have IBS.I wouldn't worry too much about nutrition in the short run, as your baby is actually drawing its nutrition from you, not directly from your diet so any shortages will affect your body but not the baby. Ask your doc if you can up the calcium you're taking - that can help. And make sure you're taking a soluble fiber supplement - those are safe during pregnancy, and are actually recommended for use in pregnancy for constipation or diarrhea. If you want a variety without the artificial colors and flavors and such try Benefiber or Acacia Tummy Fiber.You can also really up your soluble fiber food intake, and using that as a base for low fat proteins (skinless chicken, seafood) and insoluble fiber should help. Try really lowering your fat intake, and concentrate on just heart-healthy fats like flax, olive, canola, avocado, but only have them with a soluble fiber basis. Be extra careful to avoid all triggers - red meat, dairy, coffee, soda pop. You and your baby don't need them, and they can only hurt your IBS.I'd also post this question on the IBS diet board here ../messageboards/ub.../ubbthreads.php as there are quite a few women there who have dealt with IBS in pregnancy. You could search the board for past posts on the topic, or just post a new question. You'll get lots of good advice from folks who have been there!Best,Heather


----------



## runs001 (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks, Heather (for the guidance, further info, reassurance, and congrats) -- you're the best!


----------

